# AEI SE Vertical Building - April 2020



## Stardust (Jan 3, 2020)

So who's taking this class? Starting next Sunday!

I'm looking thru the materials (my first try) and am at a loss while reviewing the PM stuff. No way I can put together all that work in an hour -_-;;;;


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 3, 2020)

@vhab49_PE??


----------



## organix (Jan 3, 2020)

I haven't taken the actual exam yet, but my understanding is that the AEI practice problems are a bit more intense to better prep you.


----------



## Titleistguy (Jan 3, 2020)

Organix...

PPI problems are tuned harder...AEI are spot on in terms or difficulty.

Regarding PM AEI problems are very similar and from the last SE in the fall we have PM problems with A thru E and in one case A thru F.

So not to scare you,  but the test is hard for a reason.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE (Jan 3, 2020)

leggo PE said:


> @vhab49_PE??


Nope, lateral. Just got my approval to register.  It starts tomorrow, and I won't be able to login.  Sigh.  Starting in the hole. Yay.


----------



## David Connor SE (Jan 3, 2020)

organix said:


> I haven't taken the actual exam yet, but my understanding is that the AEI practice problems are a bit more intense to better prep you.


Please note that the NCESS - SE exam practice book problems are considered easier than the exam.  Especially the multiple choice problems.


----------



## Titleistguy (Jan 3, 2020)

PPI books and online cafe problems = harder than AM questions and not completely in scope of exam (simplified seismic design and direct masonry design are examples of ppi questions from their online database that I feel are out of scope)

The PPI book that was a waste imo was the solved structural Engineering problems one and the California seismic books.  Get the Hiner book instead.

The PPI steel book is pretty useful for vertical practife...similar to the concrete PPI book.  The examples in the steel one are close to SE level the examples in the concrete one are ok.  The practice problems in the concrete one are over tuned imo.

The only ppi book besides serm that is really good is their 16 hour sample exam that one felt spot on in terms of scope and difficulty.

SEAOC books -- vol1 excellent for learning and similar to AM questions in some cases, vol 2,3,4 are good for afternoon references.

Stephen Hiner Seismic workbook - on par with SE lateral seismic, solid resource 

AEI course material tuned ideally for SE

David Connors bridge book - some questions felt more than 6 mins as is likely the case with its intended target audience, but his 80 questions combined with AEI plus a few Caltrans pdfs and you're set 

NCEES sample is tuned easy however it does provide useful insight to the distribution of questions and qualitative only type questions 

Not to completley dismiss the ncees practice think of it this way... you can take any of their questions and add one to two more intermediate steps and itll feel appropriate or do the opposite see if you can handle the 40 questions in 3 hours.

And I'll keep waiving the flag for anything written by David Fanella.


----------



## JP87 (Jan 3, 2020)

I'm signed up for both Vertical and Lateral. 

Took the exam last cycle...didn't pass. All I can say is that given great stress, a time constraint, and the loud silence of 200+ people flipping pages... It's amazing what the human mind is capable of locating deep down within the dark crevices of code manuals and design guides that you never knew existed in order to solve those problems.


----------



## Titleistguy (Jan 3, 2020)

Loud silence of 200 people?? Damn, I had myself and 3 others in my tests. It was too quiet.

I do agree tho once the adrenaline kicks in it has a way to clarify the mind and you find yourself not needing as much of the notes you brought.


----------



## JP87 (Jan 4, 2020)

Vertical is usually offered with all the PE's taking their exams. Lateral is on Saturday and is typically just the SE's. So yea, Friday we had over 200 people in the room then Saturday there was 15 of us. lol

There's a sense of pride when all those PE's look at you and your mountain of books you've brought with you and they think you came way over prepared for the PE exam lmao.


----------



## Titleistguy (Jan 4, 2020)

Pride ... That's one way to describe it.

I like the word masochism better.


----------



## organix (Jan 4, 2020)

I did a quick search for that Hiner book... know of anywhere selling it for a reasonable price?  His site seems to only have the 2018 IBC version now.


----------



## User1 (Jan 4, 2020)

JP87 said:


> Vertical is usually offered with all the PE's taking their exams. Lateral is on Saturday and is typically just the SE's. So yea, Friday we had over 200 people in the room then Saturday there was 15 of us. lol
> 
> There's a sense of pride when all those PE's look at you and your mountain of books you've brought with you and they think you came way over prepared for the PE exam lmao.


Where u at?


----------



## JP87 (Jan 4, 2020)

I work in Los Angeles, but I'm taking the SE earlier than the California Board allows by taking it in Nevada. Last cycle I took it at the Las Vegas site.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 8, 2020)

I just signed up for the Vertical Class yesterday.


----------



## Stewie (Jan 14, 2020)

Spanky said:


> I just signed up for the Vertical Class yesterday.


Good Luck. You shall pass


----------

